# Bildschirm wird sporadisch vollständig weiß



## Matthias72 (7. August 2015)

*Bildschirm wird sporadisch vollständig weiß*

Hallo erstmal,

ich bin hier neu angemeldet und hoffe, dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann. Ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich Youtubevideos oder mal Twitch ansehe, manchmal aber auch beim normalen surfen, wird mein Bildschirm vollständig weiß oder weiß mit grauen Streifen. Die Geräusche dessen, was ich ansehe (bei einem Video) laufen noch einen Moment weiter, schließlich verstummt mit einem leisen Knarzen der Ton und der Rechner ist nicht mehr ansprechbar. Es bleibt dann nur noch der erzwungene Neustart per Powerknopf.
Wenn ich spiele, läuft der Rechner stundenlang  problemlos
Komponenten sind: AMD FX 8350 (Nicht übertaktet)
                                          Radeon R9 270X  (werksseitig leicht übertaktet, Standardtakt bringt aber auch die gleichen Probleme)
                                          16 GB Ram
                                          Soundblaster XFI Music
                                          Win 10  (unter Win 7 existierte dieses Problem ebenfalls) 

was ich schon versucht habe: Treibertausch bei der Grafikkarte (gleiches Ergebnis), Arbeitsspeicher auf 8 Gig reduziert ( gleiches Ergebnis) . .was könnte das Problem sein ... ? Ich meine, wenn meine Grafikkarte oder der Bildschirm einen Knacks hätten, würden die Probleme doch nicht immer bei ein und denselben Anwendungen auftauchen ... dann hätte ich doch unter Last z.b. beim spielen viel mehr Probleme ... oder nicht  (?)  Hiilfe.... ich verzweifel an diesem Problem ..


----------



## onliner (7. August 2015)

*AW: Bildschirm wird sporadisch vollständig weiß*

Servus im Forum Matthias72,

das kenne ich zu genüge  . Es ist schlicht nicht richtig ersichtlich warum bei Videos der Rechner nicht mehr zurecht kommt. Gerade bei FX Prozessor habe ich es immer wieder mal, wenn ich Videos mit VLS oder Kodi anschaue dass der Rechner dann nur per reset weiterlebt.

Ich hatte schon Netzteil getauscht, die Treiber immer wieder mal erneuert, bei Windows 7 ist es schlicht zufall wenn ich ein Video ohne absturz sehen konnte.
Bei Windows 10 habe ich bisher keine Störungen. Nun, das alles was ich schreibe hilft dir nicht viel ausser das es eine Bestätigung ist.

Es hat auf alle fälle was mit der Grafiktaktung zu tun. Ich habe z.Z. noch eine uralte HD4600 am werkeln. Irgendwann kommt sie raus aber wenn du auch diese Probleme hast, hmmmhh... 

Dann schließe ich mich deinem Thread mal an warum der Rechner (AMD-System)  bei Videos schauen ein fehler hat das nur per reset der Rechner dann weiterläuft.

Grüße,
onliner


----------



## Matthias72 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Bildschirm wird sporadisch vollständig weiß*

Ok, danke erstmal für die Antwort; Also ich kann teilweise tagelang ohne Probleme Videos auf Youtube ansehen ... und dann gibt es Zeiträume, wo ich einmal pro Tag dieses Problem habe ... also nur zum besseren Verständnis:  Es ist ein nicht permanentes aber wiederkehrendes Problem ... das macht es natürlich noch schwerer, eine Fehlerquelle einzukreisen ... da der weisse Bildschirm nicht bewusst produzierbar ist.  Und meine Grafikkarte ist gerade mal 4 Monate alt ... aber mein Händler gab mir schon deutlich zu verstehen, dass er Sie nicht zurücknimmt, solange Sie stabil beim spielen läuft und der weiße Bildschirm  nicht eindeutig auf die Grafikkarte hinweist ...


----------

